# Mrcp Residency In Pakistan



## Rabeea Shah (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello there, I m from Hyd , Pakistan And i want to know the hospitals in Pakistan offering residency in MRCP?? PLUS what is the eligibility to start residency in singapore or malaysia?


----------



## Asad Abbasi (Aug 22, 2015)

AKU for sure , my frnd's brother is doing MRCP residency in AKU .
I'm also bit confused wether to do Ms or FCPS


----------

